# I live for the weekend



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

This probably reflects the mood of many SAS'ers in employment and I think a similar topic might have cropped up at some point in the past. Does anyone else here basically write off their life during the working week and only actually feel as though they're 'alive' or 'awake' during the weekend?

I work Monday through to Friday inclusive. My 'official' hours are 8am to 5pm. However, I'm usually in 20-odd minutes early most mornings and it's sometimes getting on for 5:30pm before I get a chance to leave. So, I'm working easily more than nine hours a day and for minimal pay. As here in the UK, our clocks are on winter time, I'm often up before the sun rises and until recent weeks, wasn't leaving until after the sun had set. For months, I've been living like a mole for 5/7ths of the week. 5/7ths of my life is a write-off. Fortunately now, the sun stays up a little bit longer so it's only starting to set when I leave. I suppose that's a bonus&#8230;

So, I get up around an hour and a half earlier than what feels physically natural to me and therefore I'm very much 'zombie like' for the first few hours in the morning. This is regardless of how much sleep I've had the previous night. I'm just not a 'first thing' person. I never used to be like this as a teenager. Only since I got into my 20's I started to feel like this and it's gradually getting worse. By the time I get home after a full working day, I'm too tired to do anything other than slump on the sofa or on my bed, turn on my laptop and watch some YouTube videos. How some people in my workplace can have the stamina to actually go out after work for a few hours I simply don't know. They seem to create extra time for socialising, create more friends out of thin air and don't feel rough the next day when they return to work. How do they manage to lead double-lives?! :? It's as if time runs much more slowly for them.

I genuinely feel a small adrenaline rush come 5pm Friday - knowing I don't have to return to work for two days. I feel 'alive' somehow as I'm driving out of the car park and away from there&#8230; Whilst I'm not generally a happy person, I'm more relaxed and content at the weekend. I do feel as if the weight is lifted off my shoulders. I get up at a reasonable hour, don't have to rush breakfast and then, barring any chores my mother gives me, spend the two days doing as I please. I actually feel more productive at the weekend. It's just a pity it always rains whenever I have a day away from work&#8230; I feel as if whilst I'm not exactly living my life (impossible given SA and no partner), I'm making the best I can out of what I have of one. I feel as though I have to pause any scraps of pleasure I have in life between Monday and Friday and then 'panic-rush' myself to do what I want to during the weekends which seem to get shorter as the years go by. Typically, Saturday and Sunday seems to rush by in the blink of an eye. Weekdays never, _ever_ do this.

I know this sounds like wishing my life away, but roll on retirement as far as I'm concerned. My sole goal in life, the only one I have left that I think is possible, is to save as much as I possibly can from my income and put it away into an ISA to try and fund some sort of 'early retirement fund'. It's not so much the work that bothers me. It keeps me occupied. It's having to deal with people that bothers me. Having to deal with a barrage of insults, criticism or being completely ignored regardless if I open my mouth or not.

Can anyone else relate to this?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## laurel5 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hayman said:


> This probably reflects the mood of many SAS'ers in employment and I think a similar topic might have cropped up at some point in the past. Does anyone else here basically write off their life during the working week and only actually feel as though they're 'alive' or 'awake' during the weekend?
> 
> I work Monday through to Friday inclusive. My 'official' hours are 8am to 5pm. However, I'm usually in 20-odd minutes early most mornings and it's sometimes getting on for 5:30pm before I get a chance to leave. So, I'm working easily more than nine hours a day and for minimal pay. As here in the UK, our clocks are on winter time, I'm often up before the sun rises and until recent weeks, wasn't leaving until after the sun had set. For months, I've been living like a mole for 5/7ths of the week. 5/7ths of my life is a write-off. Fortunately now, the sun stays up a little bit longer so it's only starting to set when I leave. I suppose that's a bonus&#8230;
> 
> ...


I hate weekends because I do nothing. I have no one to meet and no where to go. In the week at least I go for a run or volunteer. Weekends are hell for me stuck in my room.


----------



## laurel5 (Feb 25, 2016)

What is the point in being alive if you want to roll on retirement? Sorry I don't understand at all. Your post is incredibly depressing.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I do nothing on weekends, they aren't even worth having.



laurel5 said:


> *What is the point in being alive* if you want to roll on retirement? Sorry I don't understand at all. Your post is incredibly depressing.


I haven't found one yet. Just too hard to die.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my day starts at 330am and ends at 9pm. Plenty of free time to do whatever I want. You just have find how to balance your off time and work time.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi @laurel5. I'm sorry you found that opening post depressing, but that's how I honestly feel! I don't have a 'life' as such. I merely 'exist' from one year to the next. I can count the amount of social events I attend on both hands in any given year. Sometimes one hand&#8230; I'm not going out wandering the streets alone either. I don't see anyone else out and about alone, so I only go out when I'm invited and know I'm meeting up with at least one person I know.

At least with retirement I don't have to deal with the day to day stresses of dealing with people and problems which have little or nothing to do with myself. I can sleep for as long as I want and do as I please.

Hi @Wings of Amnesty. I do little at the weekends to be honest. However, I find them excellent for catching up on sleep and recovering from the working week. Sadly, by the time I usually feel 'okay' enough to do something, it's already Sunday afternoon&#8230;

Hi @nubly. Those working hours sound positively grueling! Where does your free time come in?! In the middle of the night with no sleep?!

I've tried to find a sensible balance for some years and I would like some sort of social life during weekday evenings. However, I'm simply too tired to do anything when I get home. It's a case of drive home and then literally collapse in front of my laptop or television! By the time I feel a little rejuvenated it's almost time for bed and then when I get back up - it's straight back to the daily grind. If there's any way to describe my working week, 'Groundhog Day', as much as that phrase is overused, really is the best way of describing it. I just don't know how people around me seem to have literally twice the amount of energy that I do.


----------



## AnnaThunderVale (Feb 1, 2016)

my goal is retirement too! i hate being around people and i feel like im forced to entertain everyone!!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like this too. It's like being in prison. I want to believe there is more to life, but there just isn't. At least for most of us.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

nubly said:


> my day starts at 330am and ends at 9pm. Plenty of free time to do whatever I want. You just have find how to balance your off time and work time.


Yeah ok, you work 18 hours a day.


----------



## pnpd (Feb 25, 2016)

You people are crazy. By retirement age you might have dementia or some terrible disease, you might not even be able to walk. Why do you want to waste your life away just to end up in that predicament? I'd rather join the 27 club.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hayman said:


> Hi @*nubly* . Those working hours sound positively grueling! Where does your free time come in?! In the middle of the night with no sleep?


I get off at 3PM. Gives me plenty of time to myself or with family.


OutsideR1 said:


> Yeah ok, you work 18 hours a day.


Been trying to. Have applied to several jobs for part time work but all they offer me is full time work.


pnpd said:


> You people are crazy. By retirement age you might have dementia or some terrible disease, you might not even be able to walk. Why do you want to waste your life away just to end up in that predicament? I'd rather join the 27 club.


You need to be a famous musician to be in the 27 club.


----------



## sqwaaaz (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand bro. Works sucks, it's a prison, a waste of life, drains all your energy and makes your hair grey. Weekends sucks too because it's too short to recover and also do something useful.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think everyone does dude


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so messed up from anxiety, depression, stress and memory loss from a possible traumatic brain injury I'm lucky if I can guess with in 2 day of the actual day, and sometimes have been off by more than 4 on the calendar days.


----------



## michaelgoodvibes (Feb 23, 2016)

My life is safe, routine, and secure. I work 40 hours a week. Everyday feels like a repeat of yesterday. Everyday is so similar to me that I'll often forget what day of the week it is - because it doesn't even matter. Monday - Sunday of every week is exactly the same. It's killing my soul. As I'm turning 24 it's painful that I'm wasting my youth in such a dull and boring way. I have no life experience. I'm painfully responsible. To the point that I've secured my life so routinely that I feel like I'm suffocating myself. Despite feeling like I'm dead inside I can't seem to work up the courage to break away from the security that this routine gives me. 

Sent from my RCT6303W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hayman said:


> This probably reflects the mood of many SAS'ers in employment and I think a similar topic might have cropped up at some point in the past. Does anyone else here basically write off their life during the working week and only actually feel as though they're 'alive' or 'awake' during the weekend?
> 
> I work Monday through to Friday inclusive. My 'official' hours are 8am to 5pm. However, I'm usually in 20-odd minutes early most mornings and it's sometimes getting on for 5:30pm before I get a chance to leave. So, I?m working easily more than nine hours a day and for minimal pay. As here in the UK, our clocks are on winter time, I'm often up before the sun rises and until recent weeks, wasn't leaving until after the sun had set. For months, I've been living like a mole for 5/7ths of the week. 5/7ths of my life is a write-off. Fortunately now, the sun stays up a little bit longer so it's only starting to set when I leave. I suppose that?s a bonus?
> 
> ...


I forgot to add, you basically said the same thing I said in all 10 of my work threads where I complain a whole lot get like 2 replies and then nubly comes on and tell me I'm basically being a whimp lol... And I have the same plan I just didn't know what kind of acct to put my money in. I'm trying to find a financial advisor to figure out how to do diy retirement funds/ how to reach financial independence I'm trying to get a second job also.... Tip call center work might be good for ppl with SAD (unless u have an issue with phones) because u read a script and say the same thing over and over and u sit in a cube and don't have to interact that much with coworkers. If ur like me it's not the patients or customers that frustrated me it's the coworkers cause I gotta see them everyday. The call center environment has been a little better for me anxiety wise. I don't feel as exhausted from all the social issues as I use to at my old job in a hospital laboratory. By the way, I didn't downgrade I work in a pharmacy call center now pay is 14/hr here my other job was 13.75/hr somehow my muthfluckin paycheck is smaller at my new job because they decided to take out more taxes. Middle finger to the gov.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

michaelgoodvibes said:


> My life is safe, routine, and secure. I work 40 hours a week. Everyday feels like a repeat of yesterday. Everyday is so similar to me that I'll often forget what day of the week it is - because it doesn't even matter. Monday - Sunday of every week is exactly the same. It's killing my soul. As I'm turning 24 it's painful that I'm wasting my youth in such a dull and boring way. I have no life experience. I'm painfully responsible. To the point that I've secured my life so routinely that I feel like I'm suffocating myself. Despite feeling like I'm dead inside I can't seem to work up the courage to break away from the security that this routine gives me.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6303W87DK using Tapatalk


Hey I'm 24 and I want to secure my life lol. I still need a car and apartment, but I do have a full-time. I relate to you bro (except I'm a chick ) you should take cool vaca with some saved up PTO


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah I used to feel like this when I worked 9 - 5. I pretty much spent most my 20's just living for the weekend. Pretty much every Saturday I'd go out with my mates clubbing and get absolutely **** faced, it was something to look forward to at the end of the week. Used to feel like absolute death going into work on a Monday morning on a come down.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## whathaveibecome (Feb 12, 2016)

For me there is no escape, you could tell me I will be off work for 177 days yet I will spend them all worrying about 178th day.
I always get "excited" about Friday and right after Friday comes I realize as soon as i get home I will have to go to bed so I can wake up on Saturday early (That is when I don't have to work on Saturday) or otherwise day has gone by and its almost Sunday, on Sunday I do nothing but dread Monday and repeat, there is no ****ing escape.
I never get enough sleep because if I do time goes by even faster, but then when I don't get enough sleep my bones, knees, wrists, back etc hurt even more, so its just never ending struggle.
Idk how much longer I can take it.

I don't count on retirement, I will be probably dead in next 5-10 years at most from heart attack or some other **** but it doesn't matter anyway even if i was healthy I would never live long enough for retirement.
I'm almost 22 years old, and retirement is like 65-70? means I have at least 40-50 more years till i can retire,and by the time I get to that age retirement will be probably moved to 85-90 so yea no hope for it, plus I would kill myself after 5-10 years of work let alone 40-50...


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Hayman said:


> This probably reflects the mood of many SAS'ers in employment and I think a similar topic might have cropped up at some point in the past. Does anyone else here basically write off their life during the working week and only actually feel as though they're 'alive' or 'awake' during the weekend?
> 
> I work Monday through to Friday inclusive. My 'official' hours are 8am to 5pm. However, I'm usually in 20-odd minutes early most mornings and it's sometimes getting on for 5:30pm before I get a chance to leave. So, I'm working easily more than nine hours a day and for minimal pay. As here in the UK, our clocks are on winter time, I'm often up before the sun rises and until recent weeks, wasn't leaving until after the sun had set. For months, I've been living like a mole for 5/7ths of the week. 5/7ths of my life is a write-off. Fortunately now, the sun stays up a little bit longer so it's only starting to set when I leave. I suppose that's a bonus&#8230;
> 
> ...


Economics needs a change, your discontent is proof that the status quo obviously isn't good enough. To maybe shine some hope here, measures are being taken. Some countries in Europe are lowering the work hours from 40 to 30. Switzerland is even considering giving a subsidy (free money) for basic living to all their citizens. Though to distinguish that from communism, I'm sure there must be stipulations to make citizens productive, but that's a whole other debate.

If you think about it, 100 years ago was 1916. Back when it was normal to die working in a factory. Life has gotten better, but we need to continue to make life better. We're still in development. Guess I'll just be happy for people in 2100 who laugh at our current situation.


----------



## whathaveibecome (Feb 12, 2016)

I wouldn't be so sure about people from future laughing at us, if anything by then we will be replaced by robots but eventually robots will become too smart and be able to think for themselves and wonder why would they do all work when they don't have to and they will make humans their *****es lol.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

I used to feel this way when I hated my job. I like my job these days; it's really the only thing that I have going for me at the moment. Co-workers piss me off sometimes, but it's always been that way for me.

Do you ever consider looking for something else? You sound positively miserable working there.


----------

